# ملفات اكسيل رائعة للتصميم الانشائي و حساب الكميات و تفريد حديد التسليح



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

ملفات اكسيل رائعة للتصميم الانشائي و حساب الكميات و تفريد حديد التسليح


ملفات اكسيل رائعة للتصميم الانشائي و حساب الكميات و تفريد حديد التسليح 







كلمات المرور هي كالتالي:
الله
الحافظ
و هذا هو رابط التحميل 


هــــــــــــنــــــــــــــا

و تقبلوا تحياتي
اضافة قوية للموضوع

* الباسورد هى كلمة الله بس بالحروف الانجليزى يعنى hggi

جرب لفظ الجلالة (الله) أولا ثم (الحافظ

لكي تزيل كلمة السر تماما اتبع الخطوات التالية


افتح ملف الاكسيل و اذهب الى قائمة Options
اضغط على Security
من قائمة Password to open امسح الباسوورد
اضغط على Advancsed
اختر الخيار الأولWeak encryption(XOR)
لفك أي حماية داخلية على ملف الاكسيل اذهب لهذا الموضوع
*
7-الخطوة الأخيرة و الأهم الدعاء لأخوكم ​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## هانى عصمت (25 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## tamersamra (25 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## bessam25 (25 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Mohammed_x (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## Eng.Ahmedmohsen80 (25 مارس 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام . بس ممكن تقول ازاي احمل الملف مش ينزل عندي من k upload


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## emad_algashy (26 مارس 2011)

الرابط المباشر لجميع الاخوه الافاضل 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/13050422/ignandcalculatingthequantitiesm.IbrahimAbdelShakur.rar.html


----------



## محمود جعفرى (26 مارس 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## حائل نت (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حائل نت (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## abu gadeer (28 مارس 2011)

الملف محمي ولا يمكن ااتصميم به ..

ارجوا الشرح بالعربي لفك لازالة كلمة المرور ..

لان الاوفيس عندي عربي


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (28 مارس 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## mousad1210 (28 مارس 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## elshimy80 (28 مارس 2011)

begad teslam 2edak
w barak allah fek iarab w ga3alo f mezan 7asanatak


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (28 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور 
شيتات اكسل ممتازه جدا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## metallica_333 (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمود زين العابدين (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mas-enter (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا حج 
بس اي كود تستخدم


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## يونس الدايمي (31 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## magdyamdb (1 أبريل 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام أرجو حضرتك أن تكتب كلمة السر بصورة صريحة حيث أنني حاولت كثيرا و لم انجح في كتابتها شكرا جزيلا د مجدي


----------



## magdyamdb (1 أبريل 2011)

*لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام أرجو حضرتك أن تكتب كلمة السر بصورة صريحة حيث أنني حاولت كثيرا و لم انجح في كتابتها شكرا جزيلا د مجدي*​


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

اتبع التعاليم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير واكرمكم فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## محمودشمس (2 أبريل 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا على ردك ... ووفقك الله لخيرى الدنيا والأخرة_


----------



## magdyamdb (2 أبريل 2011)

*لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام أرجو من الأخوة أعضاء المنتدي أن يكتبوا كلمة السر بصورة صريحة حيث أنني حاولت كثيرا و لم انجح في كتابتها شكرا جزيلا د مجدي*​


----------



## magdyamdb (2 أبريل 2011)

*لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام أرجو من الأخوة أعضاء المنتدي أن يكتبوا كلمة السر بصورة صريحة حيث أنني حاولت كثيرا و لم انجح في كتابتها شكرا جزيلا د مجدي​*


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

العفو اخواني


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## abu nawa (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للجميع ...
و بالاخص الاخ عماد ..


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*​


----------



## jamalsaleh (8 أبريل 2011)

اخي الفاضل
بارك الله فيك وجهدك رائع
ولكن الصفحات محميه ولا يمكن تغيير عيار الخرسانه او شد الحديد نرجو ايضاح كلمه السر لتحرير الخانات
وشكرا على جهدك بكل حاله من الحالات


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

ok سأرئ


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## مسترستيل (17 أبريل 2011)

الملفات محمية بكلمة السر وكلما ادخلت كلمة السر يظهر خطأفي كلمت السر ممكن تساعدن في هذه النقطة بارك الله فيك


----------



## haytham.a.e (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## اكرم محمد5 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ,,لكن جربت كلمة السر ولم تعمل ارجو الافادة


----------



## engmhelal (25 أبريل 2011)

*إهداء في الله*​ ******************​ *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ*​ *" وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ" التوبة105*​ *صـدق الله العظيـم*​ * البرنامج هو:  "برنامج لحســاب الخرسانـة والحديــد المطلــوب لجميــع العناصــر الخرسانيــة وحساب التكاليف".*
* ويتم حساب الحديد وتفريدة بالأطوال المطلوبة ويتم حساب الأوزان لكل تفصيلة حديد ويتم التجميع النهائي للأوزان الحديد لكل قطر علي حده .*​ *(العناصــر الخرسانيـــة) هـــي القواعـــد المنفصلــة - الشـدادات -الأعمـــدة- الكمــرات المستمــرة - الأسقــف البلاطــات المصمتــة)*​ *برنامج الحصر المتكامل والتكاليف01*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8a_J5X4v/001_____.html*​ *وكما قال المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم كما ذكر في الصحيح *​ *قال صلى الله عليه و سلم " إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : علم ينتفع به ، وصدقة جارية ، وولد صالح يدعو له "*​ ** عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ؛ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أَعْط الأَجِيرَ أَجْرَهُ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجِفَّ عَرَقُه ُ). رواه ابن ماجه.*​ ** حدثنا يوسف بن محمد قال حدثني يحيى بن سليم عن إسماعيل بن أمية عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال الله تعالى" ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر ورجل باع حرا فأكل ثمنه ورجل استأجر أجيرا فاستوفى منه ولم يعطه أجره". *​ *هـــذا البرنامـــج لوجــــه الله تعالــــــي*​ *وثمـن البرنامـج(أجر الأجير) قراءة الفاتحـه لـي ولوالــدي والمسلميــن والمسلمــات والدعــاء لـي فــي الدنيــا والأخــرة كـل مــرة لفتـح البرنامـج و إستخـدامــة*​ *الثمـــن غالــي بعــض الشيـــئ*​ ********************************​ *************​ ******​ ***​ *برامج وملفات أخري عسي الله أن ينفعنا بها*​ *01 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات البسيطة والقواعد المنفصلة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/200609518/40495f99/BEAMS_____.html*​ *02 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات المستمرة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8qTSUsSM/01_____.html*​ *3-برنامج خطوط الصرف الصحي شبكات الإنحدار*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/230998847/6f2c953c/___online.html*​ *الكود المصري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/231646137/60d23297/____.html*​ *الكود السوري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/233046367/5fe7e088/3____.html*​ *موسوعه المهندس عبد اللطيف البقري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/mZRhJk4J/__online.html*​ *كتاب د/ شاكر البحيري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/Yu2z3GUi/Shaker_El_Behery_NoRestriction.html*​ ****************​ *فـي حالـة وجـود أي إستفسار أو خطـأ أو الرغبـة بالتعديـل الرجــاء التواصـل *​ *
*​ ​ *إنما توفيقي فمن الله وخطأي فمني ومن الشيطان*​ *لاتنسونــا بالدعـــــاء*​ *أخوكــــم فــــي الله *​ ******************​


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

thank"s


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## gates (29 أبريل 2011)

good luck


----------



## m m a (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m m a (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم انا متشكر جدا علي هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## eng_sabba7 (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

العفو


----------



## Eyadko (17 يونيو 2011)

اللهم اجزه خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 يونيو 2011)

*لكم جزيل الشكر و**بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على الملف


----------



## boushy (19 يونيو 2011)

العغو مقدما يا اخ gates


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## عاصم88 (20 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في زميلنا العزيز علي هذا الجهد الرائع *


*لكن لي استفسار وهو أن أكثر الملفات بها خلل عند فتحها فأرجو التأكد من الأمر *


* مشكورررررررر*​


----------



## ali_2 (21 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## عاصم88 (22 يونيو 2011)

أرجو الرد على استفساري السابق وهناك استفسار ثاني وهو بخصوص الكمرات التي تنتهي بكابولي
كيفيية التعامل معها
أرجو الافادة *مشكورررررررر*


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

i do now soory


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يونيو 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## سردشت سردار (30 يونيو 2011)

thanx


----------



## عبد الرحمن عمارة (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## عاصم88 (2 يوليو 2011)

هل هناك ردود أو إجابات على تساؤلاتي السابقة


----------



## محمودشمس (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## engawyyy (4 يوليو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## احمد البوهى (5 يوليو 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## shaher1 (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## عاصم88 (9 يوليو 2011)

السلا عليكم 
أنا مستغرب من الاطالة في عدم الرد على أي تساؤل ورد في *م**شاركات سابقة 
**وشكرااااا*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## احمدالنجفي (20 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين جدا نطلب المزيد من التالق والازدهار


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng-eldeeb (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## رورى سويف (27 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## engineer.medo43 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## miqnas (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و مشكورين والى الامام


----------



## المهندس عددنان (28 يوليو 2011)

اللهم يرزقك الجنة


----------



## عصمت حسنى (31 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## eng.sheto (31 أغسطس 2011)

رقم المشاركة : [*6* (*permalink*)] Mohammed_x 
عضو







 



*جزاك الله خير*​
رقم المشاركة : [*6* (*permalink*)] Mohammed_x 
عضو






 



*جزاك الله خير*


*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## mahmoud yassin (31 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ehab nwara (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا , بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس حوده مصري (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مدني احمد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزالك الله كل خير .... وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اشرف سوكر (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوور الله يزيدك


----------



## أحمد ألمهندس (17 يناير 2012)

*بـــــــــــــــــــارك ألله فيك أخي ألعزيـــــــــــــــــــــز*


----------



## sendbad2011 (17 يناير 2012)

يا اخوانى اكتر من واحد سال المهندس gates عن حل لكلمة السر ..!!!!!ارجوا توضيح كيفية فك كلمة السر لتتحقق الافاده.....


----------



## الدعيس خالد (4 يونيو 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Eng. laslosaa (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sendbad2011 قال:


> يا اخوانى اكتر من واحد سال المهندس gates عن حل لكلمة السر ..!!!!!ارجوا توضيح كيفية فك كلمة السر لتتحقق الافاده.....




لو سمحتوا انا ايضا احتاج كلمة السر لفك حماية الصفحة


----------



## essa-92 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

اولا شكرا لك
ثانيا ياريت ترفع الملف على المنتدى او 4shared
وشكرا


----------



## atef_sed1954 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## civilma7moud (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
بدي استفسر بس
انا لما بدوس ع رابط التحميل بياخدني ع صفحة بعدين ما بعرف شو اعمل يعني ما في رابط معين ادوس عليه ينقلني للتحميل
بعرف انو هي صفحة التحميل بس كأنو مش واضحة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asmaa91 (3 يناير 2013)

اخي ما عرفت أنزل الملف لو سمحت ممكن المساعدة


----------



## kilwa_x5 (9 مارس 2013)

مشكور بس فيه مشكله ف التحميل


----------



## abu mousab (17 مايو 2013)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف على الميديا فاير او الرابيد شير ،،، لأن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## saidismail (18 مايو 2013)

كم جزيل الشكر


----------

